# Questions and Concerns



## Billy-The-Kid (27 Nov 2008)

Hello, I am looking into joining up in the near future.  But, I'm afraid I'll fail the testes.  I mean, the fitness test for me will not be hard because I am very active but the written test I may have problems.  All I want to do is get good enough to become and Infantry Soldier because that's the only trade that appeals to me.

Please answer back with what ever information you can give me.. Thanks a million !


----------



## Strike (27 Nov 2008)

Billy-The-Kid said:
			
		

> Hello, I am looking into joining up in the near future.  But, I'm afraid I'll fail the *testes*.  I mean, the fitness test for me will not be hard because I am very active but the written test I may have problems.  All I want to do is get good enough to become and Infantry Soldier because that's the only trade that appeals to me.
> 
> Please answer back with what ever information you can give me.. Thanks a million !





And that, ladies and gents, is why it's good to proof-read your posts.


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Nov 2008)

Study! That's about all you can do. I went in and done my aptitude test, thinking that I wasn't going to do all that great. But my studying paid off, and in the end, I had a very great score, and just about all the trades were open for me.


If you do a search, you'll find tonnes of help here as well.


Cheers.
Beaver


----------



## Marshall (28 Nov 2008)

Has your family had a history of testicular problems? (sorry..  )


Infantry is one of the lower qualifications for the CFAT, my friend who barely passed the CFAT qualified for Infantry and some other trades. So if you study a bit, then you will find that this goal is well within your grasp.


----------



## dustinm (28 Nov 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> Has your family had a history of testicular problems? (sorry..  )
> 
> 
> Infantry is one of the lower qualifications for the CFAT, my friend who barely passed the CFAT qualified for Infantry and some other trades. So if you study a bit, then you will find that this goal is well within your grasp.



I believe the passing mark of the CFAT qualifies you for Int Infantry and four or five other trades. Not sure what they are though.


----------



## Marshall (28 Nov 2008)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> I believe the passing mark of the CFAT qualifies you for Int Infantry and four or five other trades. Not sure what they are though.



Yes I think you are right. He was told he just scraped past and luckily he was looking for infantry anyways.


----------



## kincanucks (28 Nov 2008)

_Has your family had a history of testicular problems? (sorry..  )_

Perhaps you should stop posting today.


----------



## FastEddy (28 Nov 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _Has your family had a history of testicular problems? (sorry..  )_
> 
> Perhaps you should stop posting today.




Yes you're absolutely right, but the whole thing is the first good laugh I've had so far today

Cheers.


----------



## Billy-The-Kid (29 Nov 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> And that, ladies and gents, is why it's good to proof-read your posts.



Good to see that you took note on a simple mistake.
But, let's be honest here, one mistake.  I'm sorry I don't live up to your standards.

Oh, stop being so fuzzy about it. It's only a internet form.


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Nov 2008)

Billy-The-Kid said:
			
		

> Good to see that you took note on a simple mistake.
> But, let's be honest here, one mistake.  I'm sorry I don't live up to your standards.
> 
> Oh, stop being so fuzzy about it. It's only a internet form.


 There is a spell check. It's easy to use. It doesn't take long.


----------



## Billy-The-Kid (29 Nov 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Study! That's about all you can do. I went in and done my aptitude test, thinking that I wasn't going to do all that great. But my studying paid off, and in the end, I had a very great score, and just about all the trades were open for me.
> 
> 
> If you do a search, you'll find tonnes of help here as well.
> ...



Thanks Beaver.  But what exactly should I study?


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Nov 2008)

Billy-The-Kid said:
			
		

> Thanks Beaver.  But what exactly should I study?


Well, what I done, was look over the stuff on the pratice CFAT, and went over questions like that.


Hope that helps.


----------



## Lil_T (29 Nov 2008)

grade six math.  basic English


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Nov 2008)

Billy-The-Kid said:
			
		

> Good to see that you took note on a simple mistake.
> But, let's be honest here, one mistake.  I'm sorry I don't live up to your standards.
> 
> Oh, stop being so fuzzy about it. It's only a internet form.



And unlike other internet forums had you read the forum guidelines you would have seen we expect higher standards from our members. So it should not have been a surprise to you that someone picked it up. besides that was a classic spelling error. 

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## Billy-The-Kid (29 Nov 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> And unlike other internet forums had you read the forum guidelines you would have seen we expect higher standards from our members. So it should not have been a surprise to you that someone picked it up. besides that was a classic spelling error.
> 
> Milnet.Ca Staff



Aha, it is something many people do (spell tests wrong).  
But thanks for all your help everyone.
But I'm really good in math, and I'm fairly good with English.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2008)

Billy-The-Kid said:
			
		

> But I'm really good in math, and I'm fairly good with English.



What do you want ? A cookie ?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What do you want ? A cookie ?



If you are offering...do you have any molasses cookies?


----------



## Billy-The-Kid (29 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What do you want ? A cookie ?



molasses is nasty, I don't know how people eat that.

And ya I do want a cookie, a Peanut butter chocolate chunk cookie from Timmy's.


----------



## dustinm (29 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> What do you want ? A cookie ?



Quotation marks should be directly beside the question it they qualify.

[quote author="Billy-The-Kid"]And *ya* I do want a cookie, a Peanut butter chocolate chunk cookie from Timmy's.[/quote]

That would be "yes"; there should be a quotation mark after "cookie"; Peanut is not a proper noun and so should not be capitalized.

Edit for own grammar.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2008)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> Quotation marks should be directly beside the question it they qualify.
> 
> That would be "yes"; there should be a quotation mark after "cookie"; Peanut is not a proper noun and so should not be capitalized.
> 
> Edit for own grammar.



Aint you cute........ :


----------



## dustinm (29 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Aint you cute........ :



Grammar Nazis are a pain, eh?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Nov 2008)

Oh brother.....



now where did I put the popcorn?































op:


----------



## Billy-The-Kid (29 Nov 2008)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> Grammar Nazis are a pain, eh?



Where did you receive your education?


----------



## aesop081 (29 Nov 2008)

Neo Cortex said:
			
		

> Grammar Nazis are a pain, eh?



Not realy. Correcting people on obvious spelling errors is one thing. Being an idiot usualy gets you shown the door.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Nov 2008)

now shall we get back on topic or shall we lock and bin it?


----------



## dustinm (29 Nov 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Not realy. Correcting people on obvious spelling errors is one thing. Being an idiot usualy gets you shown the door.



I was just joking around, but you spelled "really" wrong.

(I'll stop now, really.)


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (29 Nov 2008)

You were warned.


----------

